
The smell of a good startup - breily
http://scobleizer.com/2008/05/03/the-smell-of-a-good-startup/
======
mynameishere
Man, I sure would love to control my thermostat from a web browser. That way,
if my dog called me up at work and said it was a bit nippy, I could fix the
problem without driving home.

------
ojbyrne
Scoble's job seems to be to promote new startups. The article would have been
much more interesting if after his whole "smell" thing, he ended up saying
this one smells bad. But because its a positive article, one is left wondering
why he couldn't actually come up with something substantive, that the best
thing he could think of to say was that the company had a nice aroma.

------
carterschonwald
sounds like in this case smell = (passion + spending money only where it helps
things get done)

------
edw519
If you slow down and think about it, this is really the same argument about
the difficulties of telecommuting.

Sure, you can do all the hacking in your cocoon, but there's so much more to
systems development that just the hacking part.

I want to see the look in users' eyes when they use the software. I want to
see how they interact with each other. I want to see all the other things
people do as they work with the software. I even want to see their paperwork
and whatever else is on their desk/vehicle/work area.

Developing systems take more than just being Stallman/Turing/Woz. You need to
be a little Columbo too.

------
aswanson
Is he a VC/angel now?

------
LPTS
It doesn't have scoble attached to it.

